# From top bar nuc to extra-deep horizontal hive



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Yunzow said:


> Hey, y'all,
> 
> ....
> How's that sound?
> ...


Looks good in general.

Reorientation is not necessary as the hive placement stays the same.
They will not go anywhere else.

I would start before 7pm to be sure all the bees are inside before it gets dark.
Nothing wrong with 6pm (or 5pm or earlier).
For sure, it is not pleasant to mess with the bees in darkness if you run out of the clock for any old reason (unplanned things happen all the time).
You can prepare the new bars even days ahead.
Just have them ready, screws and all (including a fresh driver battery on stand-by). 

It is optional but good to have a wide board or a piece of plywood leaned against your target hive.
The nuc box will often have stragglers inside that will not want to go no matter what.
Well, just slam the box hard against that plywood to dump those clinging bees.
They will have to walk into their new home if what it takes.

(I hate slamming junky nucs directly against my lovely long hives; hence the plywood hack).

Once your nuc box is empty, take it away.
It smells like home and many bees will still try to settle into it.
So take that choice away.


----------

